# الإنســـــان الآلـــــــي الجــــــراح ... Robotic Surgeon



## حسنين علي موسى (3 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخترت أن تكون أول مشاركاتي في ملتقى الهندسة الطبية للعام الجديد 2008 حول موضوع بدأ يثير مؤخراً الكثير من الإهتمام والتشويق ... الا وهو .. الإنسـان الآلـــــــي أو الروبوت ... 

في البدء لابد لي من الإشارة إلى مشاركة سابقة متميزة لزميلنا العزيز - أخر الفرسان - تناولت جانب مهم من الموضوع ... بالإضافة إلى خبر قصير نشرته قبل فترة وجيزة في صفحات الملتقى حول أخر ما وصله هذا المجال من تكنولوجيا ... حيث رغبت إحياء الموضوع وتسليط المزيد من الضوء على هذه التقنية العجيبة وإستخدامها في مجال تخصصنا - الهندسة الطبية - وذلك مع تعدد إستخداماتها وتنوعها ... خصوصاً مع تداخل أكثر من تخصص هندسي مهم للمساهمة في تصميمها و تصنيعها بواسطة مبدعي الهندسة الكهربائية والألكترونية و الميكانيكية وهندسة الحاسوب والميكاترونيكس ... إضافة إلى الهندسة الطبية ... حيث تتفانى جميع الجهود لإخراجها بأفضل وأكمل صورة للمستخدم و المستفيد ... 

من الممكن تعريف الإنسان الآلي أو الروبوت ( يدعى الإنسالة باللغة العربية الفصحى وباللغة الإنجليزية Robot ) بأنه عبارة عن أداة ميكانيكية قادرة على القيام بفعاليات مبرمجة سلفا ويقوم الروبوت بإنجاز تلك الفاليات إما بإيعاز وسيطرة مباشرة من الإنسان او بإيعاز من برامج حاسوبية والفعاليات التي تبرمج الروبوت على أداءها. تم تقديم كلمة روبوت لأول مرة في مسرحية الكاتب المسرحي التشيكي " كارل كابك " عام 1920 . .. و كان عنوان المسرحية وقتها رجال آليون عالميون . وهي تعني في اللغة التشيكية العمل الشاق رغم أن كارل هو أول من استعمل هذه الكلمة ، لكنه ليس من إخترعها ، بل أخوه جوزيف الذي إشتقها مساعدة منه لأخيه من الكلمة التشيكية " Robota" والتي تعني السُخرة أو العمل الجبري . من هذا التأريخ بدأت هذه الكلمة تنتشر في الكتب و أفلام الخيال العلمي الأولى التي أعطت فكرة و تصور علمي عن هؤلاء الرجال الآليون الذين سيغزون العالم و أعطت أفق كبير ووعود عظيمة للإنسان الأعجوبة الذي سيتدخل في أمور كثيرة.
لقد شهد القرن العشرون ثورة معلوماتية مذهلة بالتطور السريع والمطرد لتقنيات الهندسة الالكترونية وما تبعها من تطور لهندسة الكومبيوتر ، وقد شهدنا ذلك جميعاً حيث كنا معاصرين لهذا التطور وأحد المتنعمين بمزاياه وخدماته ... ولكن يخفى عن الكثير أن حقل تقانة الإنسان الآلي أو الروبوت قد اتخذ مساره التطوري السريع الخاص به في العقدين الأخيرين من القرن الماضي لدرجة أنه سيكون موضع ثورة العلم في القرن الحادي والعشرين ... نتيجة لإقتحامه معظم المجالات المتعلقة بحياة الإنسان اليومية ، فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، في إطار الصناعات الثقيلة كان للروبوت دور كبير في معامل تصنيع السيارات و مختلف البضائع الإستهلاكية و ذلك بهدف تسريع خطوط التجميع والإنتاج ، حيث تطورت تلك الخطوط بشكل هائل مما جعل عملية التصنيع أكثر إنسيابية وسرعة ودقة ، ومن جانب أخر ، مكنت تلك الروبوتات العلماء من إستكشاف الأماكن التي لا يستطيع الإنسان الوصول إليها كالكواكب البعيدة وأعماق البحار ، أو تقوم بأداء فعاليات شاقة او خطيرة مثل البحث عن الألغام وتنظيف الفضلات الناتجة في المفاعلات النووية . .. كما نعاصر اليوم روبوتات زراعية متخصصة كما نعاصر ( روبوتات أليفة ) تملأ على البعض حياتهم الفارغة ، كما أصبح الروبوت عين الإنسان التي تصل إلى أصعب الأماكن وأصغرها أوأكبرها وأبعدها على حد سواء ... وليس ببعيد أن نرى في العقود القادمة روبوتات تتمتع بذكاء إصطناعي وبهيئة تماثل إلى حد بعيد هيئة مصمميها ، فسيكونون قلباً وقالباً أشبه بإنسان واعٍ ومدرك لما يدور حوله وقادرٍ على اتخاذ قرارات مناسبة لأي موقف ، أي ، كما يفعل الإنسان العادي بالضبط ... 

لقد أصبحت هذه الروبوتات تنافس حتى مصمميها في صميم أعمالهم ليحلوا محلهم للقيام بأصعب المهام وأدقها... لقد دخلت الروبوتات مجالاً يمس صحة الإنسان وحياته بشكل مباشر وكفوء الا وهو مجال الطب بحيث صار بالإمكان أن يحل الروبوت مكان الأطباء في غرف العمليات !!! ... حيث يقدر عدد الروبوتات الجراحية المستخدمة في العالم بحوالي 125 روبوتاً ... 75 منها مستخدمة في المستشفيات الأمريكية وحدها ... وبالرجوع إلى أقوال أحد المسؤولين في شركات تصنيع الروبوتات الجراحية ، تستعمل هذه الروبوتات لأكثر من 3.5 مليون عمل جراحي سنوياً في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحدها !!! 

لقد أستخدمت هذه الروبوتات بفعالية في إجراء العمليات الجراحية وهي جميعاً روبوتات تتعرض يومياً من قبل الشركات المصنعة لدراسات وعمليات تطوير لكي تأخذ دورها الفاعل في غرف العمليات في عدد من دول العالم ، أن أغلب هذه الروبوتات ليست مستقلة عن الإستخدام البشري في إتخاذ قراراتها والقيام بمهامها ، بل تقدم للجراح البشري خدمات آلية أثناء قيامه بالعملية الجراحية ، فهذه الآلات ما زالت بحاجة إلى مساعدة بشرية لتشغيلها وإعطائها التعليمات اللازمة ، كما أن أجهزة التحكم عن بعد والتخاطب الصوتي هي الطرق التي يتم بها التحكم بعمل هذه الروبوتات . 

لقد كان الجيل الأول من تلك الروبوتات المستخدمة في غرف العمليات غير مستقل عن إرادة الجراح الإنسان ... فهو غير قادر على إجراء العمليات الجراحية بشكل مستقل ، فوظيفته الأساسية أنه يقدم المساعدة و التسهيلات للجراح خلال مراحل العملية ، بل كان يخضع بشكل كامل للأوامر الصادرة عن الجراح البشري ... في الواقع كان الهدف من وراء إستخدام هذه الروبوتات هو إكساب الجراح البشري القدرة على التحكم بالعملية الجراحية بدقة عالية بالإستفادة من المعدات الجراحية عالية الدقة التي تقدمها هذه الروبوتات ... كما أنها توفر مجالاً واسعاً من الدقة والحساسية أثناء الإجراءات الجراحية وبحد أدنى من الخطوات الإحترازية والإحتياطية المتخذة في أساليب الجراحة التقليدية والعائدة على المريض بالضرر ... فحتى الآن أصبحت الروبوتات تستخدم ، وعلى مدى واسع ، وبفعالية في عمليات التنظير الباطني ، كما أنها تستخدم في أداء عمليات المرارة ، وتصحيح منعكسات الجهاز الهضمي في المريء والمعدة ، وعلاج حالات الحرقة في فم المعدة و بعض العمليات المتعلقة بجراحة القلب والأوعية الدموية ، أو في مجال جراحات تبديل المفاصل ، بل حتى في مجال طب النسائية وطب الأطفال ... إن الهدف الرئيسي مما يصح تسميته ( حقل الجراحة الروبوتية ) هوالوصول إلى درجة من التقانة الجراحية بحيث تصمم روبوتات تتوكل القيام بعمليات جراحية دون القيام بشقوق صدرية وأثناء خفقان القلب ... كما تتميز بالفتح اليسير والألم البسيط والفقدان القليل لدم المريض والوقت الضئيل لتماثل المريض للشفاء وذلك مقارنة مع الجراحات التقليدية ... كما إن المرضى الذين أجريت لهم الجراحة بالطريقة الروبوتية ... شعروا بالراحة والألفة مع هذا النوع من التكنولوجيا ... وهذا هو بالضبط الدور المطلوب من الجراح البشري ...

زملائي الأعزاء ... بعد هذه المقدمة الطويلة نسبياً ... ستجدون في الرابط القادم ملف متكامل ( بصيغة الـ pdf ) عن الجراحة الروبوتية ... يتضمن نبذة تأريخية عن إستخدام هذه التقنية المهمة جداً وأبرز الأنظمة الروبوتية المستخدمة فيها ، كيفية عملها وأهم أجزائها .. بالإضافة إلى التطبيقات الطبية التي يستفاد من تلك الأنظمة الروبوتية لإجرائها ... و الفوائد التي جنتها غرف العمليات من وجود الروبوت بين جدرانها عوضاً عن أساليب الجراحة التقليدية ... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Robotic Surgery.pdf

تحياتي و تقديري للجميــــــــــــــــــــــــــع ................... :84: 

م. حــســــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## algreeeee7 (4 يناير 2008)

thanx

its a nice subject


----------



## meladej (4 يناير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إخترت أن تكون أول مشاركاتي في ملتقى الهندسة الطبية للعام الجديد 2008 حول موضوع بدأ يثير مؤخراً الكثير من الإهتمام والتشويق ... الا وهو .. الإنسـان الآلـــــــي أو الروبوت ...
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك:84:
ولكن اللينك لايعمل


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (21 يوليو 2008)

ولا يهمك عزيزي بلكس ... جرب الرابط التالي ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Robotic Surgery.pdf

فقط للتنويه ... أسمي هو حـســـــــــــنــيـن وليس حـســـــيـن ... تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2008)

لقد هزنا الشوق الى مواضيعك المثيرة .

ان شاء الله موفق ودمت ذخرا للقسم .

البغدادي


----------



## blackhorse (22 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يكرمك وانا نفسى اتخصص فى هذا المجال


----------

